# Guadalajara upscale community/golf course



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

Having read some posts about golf courses, I noticed this private community that looked very nice. The name is El Río Country Club
outside Guadalajara on the Zapopan side. I am not sure if anyone can play on the golf course but i am sure you can call.


----------

